# NH 6 pure bred GSD on craigs list



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is ok to post like this but it breaks my heart that these 6 may end up back yard chain dogs or something similar I was browsing Craigs list and saw in augaust 6 PB GSD and one mix 
here is the link to the list i hope this is alright to do this way

http://nh.craigslist.org/search/ccc?query=german+shepherd


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

All gorgeous pups... 

Tina


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay...I've emailed to see if we can help any. Foster homes are scarce, but maybe.....


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are gorgeous, especially the LH!!


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just wrote her about possibly taking home the 2 year old female. We have been looking for a young female for about a year now, so this would be great. Maxx is just about to start the last phase of his pet therapy training (the internship) and I would love to get our next family addition certified as well! She sounds like she might be a great candidate for it!!!

Thank you so much, Ruth G, for posting the Craigslist link!

~SharkB8


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just heard back, she's found a home for the 2 year old!







, but


----------

